# What do you think of these



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)

Scotland still has best ancient bottles you have to admit


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 24, 2007)

vr. unusual and vr. nice....
                                           Joe


----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)

*why*

I have noticed that many blue inks that are figural are really perfume bottles with a cut lip to make look old


----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)

*are you buying more than you dig*

Many seem to these days,, as they cant find the dumps,


----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)

*To many fakes these days*

 you really have to dig it yourself to know it came from the ground


----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)

I was amazed how many gave up the hobby,in Uk then USA etc started to buy the junk we dug and threw away, we never collected anything with an external screw or 3piece moulds in clear glass..but americans generally collect anything I believe after all a young country.


----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## epgorge (Mar 24, 2007)

Big Jock, 

 So sorry to hear about your loss. You know pain. Good to see you getting back into it. I am not so sure I would be able to.

 Sounds like you started a show that has grown to great proportions. Is this in Scotland? I would love to see that place someday before I die. My paternal folk come from Wales. Maternal, Italy. Talk about passionate people. So do you still dig?

 One man's trash is another's treasure. I use to leave sodas and cans by the wayside. I sure won't after being here and seeing all the things man collects. 

 See you around the forum. 

 Later, 

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 24, 2007)

Bi J, 
 Nice collection by the way.
 Joel


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2007)

Jock, Those are some very nice bottles. The coffin and wasp-waist poisons are both quite rare. Can you please post a larger picture and a side view of the coffin? Poisons are my collecting specialty. ~Jim


----------



## epgorge (Mar 24, 2007)

Jim,

 I was waiting for you to see them. Rick too. *Real* nice aren't they?[]

 Joel


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2007)

Notice the slightly different background on the Baltimore Star ink? The inks are from the collection of John Ault, the pictures came from www.antiquebottles.com. As for the poisons, those pictures are from Rob Goodacre's site. Do a web search for "Rob's Famous Poisons".

 Jock, I was willing to hear you out and give you a chance, but you now have ZERO credibility with me. I'm not going to sit here and fight with you about it, but it's not cool to copy pics of other people's bottles and claim to own them. ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 25, 2007)

Holy @#%*![8|][X(][>:][][&o][:-][][:'(][][][][][][][][][][] ........Is this true?


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2007)

Unfortunately...I'm afraid it is, Joe. I wouldn't have said so if I weren't 110% certain. I had doubts from the beginning, but I'm willing to give anyone the benefit of the doubt until I have reason not to. Now, I do [>:]. ~Jim


----------



## Tony14 (Mar 25, 2007)

This guy is obviously trying to screw with everyone on the forum...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 25, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: Jim
> 
> Unfortunately...I'm afraid it is, Joe. I wouldn't have said so if I weren't 110% certain. I had doubts from the beginning, but I'm willing to give anyone the benefit of the doubt until I have reason not to. Now, I do [>:]. ~Jim


 .....................Man that is just so...._wrong!_  Thank you for bringing this to our attention, Jim.


----------



## BigJock (Mar 25, 2007)

*Apoligise*

These arent mine , I had to find out where all the english dealers were on the site ,I still say many bottles are bought and not dug,what would the world do without the dealers and the most digging they do is like a Rooster hunting for worms lololol
 Cant say Poisons were collected by many scots we all preferred GBs and sent most cobalt blue stuff to USA, The skull in cobalt blue wasnt ever a poison but it looks nice Im sure Avon would have made as many nice bottles.


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 25, 2007)

THE (LANGFORD)COFFIN AND WASP WASTE ARE COUNTABLE ON 1 HAND NOT COUNTING THUMB.THEY ARE FROM ROBS SITE AND MOST ARE OWNED BY BRIAN THATCHER IN ENGLAND.IM TO UNDERSTAND HE ALSO OWNS A MASSIVE 32 OZ. WASP WASTE. THE SCULL I HAVE HELD WITH LABEL AND PARTIAL CONTENTS AND IS A TRUE AND VERY SOUGHT AFTER POISON.DIGGERS ARE ACCOUNTABLE FOR A VERY HIGH AMOUNT,IF NOT MOST OF GLASS ON THE MARKET,IF DUG TODAY OR 10 YEARS AGO AND PUT AWAY BY THOSE OF US THAT VALUE THEM FOR WHERE THEY ARE FROM,RARITY AND COLORS NOT JUST VALUE.I DO KNOW ALOT OF GREAT DEALERS AND YOU ARE NOT ONE.YOU INSULT THOSE OF US WHO DIG AND SEARCH OUT THESES VERY HISTORICALLY IMPORTANT ARTIFACTS.YOUR KNOWLEDGE OF ANTIQUE BOTTLES OR MUCH TO WITH THE AGE OF THINGS LIKE COUNTRIES ECT IS OBVIOUSLY VERY LIMITED.I DONT THINK MR GOODACRE WHO IS VERY KNOWLEDGABLE IN BOTTLES AND WORKED HARD FOR HIS COLLECTIONS WOULD APPRECIATE YOU CALLING THEM YOURS....JUST MY OPINION MIND YOU.I SMELL BULLSH..... LOTS OF IT.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 25, 2007)

i KNEW there was a reason i didnt like him! i am VERY good at reading people! i can tell a *LIAR* and a *PLAGERIST* from normal, good natured people in a heartbeat! All i need is a few words and i can tell everything about someones character....This man OBVIOUSLY has absolutely NONE! 

 his credibility has been gone with me for a long time now!


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Mar 25, 2007)

I smell a troll.[>:]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 26, 2007)

*Very Interesting!*


----------



## PhilaBottles (Apr 26, 2007)

thats like me saying...

 "Look at me and my baltimore collection!"







 LOL.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice Ford Racing Hat!


----------



## PhilaBottles (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks! I got it out of MY closet.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 28, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: PhilaBottles
> 
> thats like me saying...
> 
> ...


 

 LMAO    You look just like Chris !!!  Are you guys related ?


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 28, 2007)

I call Shenanigans []


----------



## PhilaBottles (Apr 28, 2007)

GET YOUR BROOMS!


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 30, 2007)

And Mops LMAO

 Chris

 P.S. Those Da** philly diggers are collecting Baltimore Bottles now? I thought I had enough commpettion already. Will it never end!


----------

